# Made a Carbide scraper



## bitshird (Jan 11, 2009)

I made a couple of the tools like the skogger<sp> I used a 14mm planer insert, I have only been able to try it on my metal lathe,(not a recommended procedure)  after I used my tool holder and put a 6 in piece of 3/8ths  square stock to act as a tool rest which put the tool way above center, so I had to really angle the tool way down, (not the most Ideal situation) but good grief this thing removes Ipe like it was balsa wood, I sent one to another turner that has some real talent to see what a good turner could do with one.
I think I might try and sell a couple if they get a good report from this friend, I was surprised how quickly it went through the Ipe, I wish I had my wood lathe set up, the way I was using it it was throwing wood over my head at an alarming rate. I used some 7/16 square 4140 stock and that left about a 1/16th of the insert hanging off the edge on both sides and the tip of the tool, this ought to work well for making boxes or vessels with a square or flat bottom, I've wanted to make some lidded boxes for a while.  I could have used 9/16 inch stock which would  leave the cutter sides inside or flush with the side edge, I think I can find some inserts with a radius if I can I won't have to worry about sharpening tool any more.
Before any body get's their knickers in a twist, I'm not trying to sell any of these yet. If I do decide to I'll post them in the classifieds.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pic?


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh I must be that good friend you speak of. I'll be waiting on it. 

On a serious note it sounds like a pretty good tool.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 12, 2009)

*Added Pics*

Here it is, I took this after making a paduk and pick gaurd slimline, I took it all the way down with the tool, The main reason for the tool is/was to cut multi material blanks, I'm going to foray into weird pretty soon, but it cut bot the Paduk and the pick guard with equal ease, you just can't lean on it, I don't even have a handle for mine, that might help but it eats wood so fast it's scary. I'll post a picture of the pen in SOYP


----------



## marcruby (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm interested - PM when you get ready.  I have a circular carbide tool I use on bowls sometimes.  Do you think it would work for penmaking?

Marc


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 13, 2009)

marcruby said:


> I'm interested - PM when you get ready. I have a circular carbide tool I use on bowls sometimes. Do you think it would work for penmaking?
> 
> Marc


 
Marc, I use the 'C1 Rougher' with the 4" radius cutter and works like a charm on everything, so I do think it will work fine!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 13, 2009)

devowoodworking said:


> Marc, I use the 'C1 Rougher' with the 4" radius cutter and works like a charm on everything, so I do think it will work fine!



What really sucks is I have 50, 3/4 in round carbide inserts, But they only have a 3 degree  relief, (this means the edges are nearly perpendicular to the top surface ) the square inserts have about a 40 degrees and are sharp as a razor.


----------



## philb (Jan 14, 2009)

This looks like an interesting idea to have a go at!

Found the inserts, now just need to find the bar and get the end milled and tapped? Is there a DIY way to do this or am I looking a getting someone with a mill to do it for me!

Keep up the good work! Love cost cutting! Although a ready made Skogger is tempting!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 14, 2009)

i did the end of mine on a bench grinder and finished it in a vice with a dremel. drill and tapped it on the drill press.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob
Were you able to source the bar locally?


----------



## hughbie (Jan 14, 2009)

yea, what kind of bar did you use.....and where might one go to find about the same thing.....a grinder and drill press i have...the inserts i can get.....
square rod would be perfect...it would rest on the tool rest flat and let ya have a go at it....wouldn't it?


----------



## randyrls (Jan 14, 2009)

bitshird said:


> What really sucks is I have 50, 3/4 in round carbide inserts, But they only have a 3 degree  relief, (this means the edges are nearly perpendicular to the top surface ) the square inserts have about a 40 degrees and are sharp as a razor.



Ken;   Carbide is *VERY HARD* but brittle.  Using it on metal will break or chip the edge unless the cutting edge is supported.  Trust me, those round carbide inserts will cut just about any pen blank you throw at them!

I got a carbide tool from joebill1 on Ebay to cut some of the harder Trustone blanks.  Cuts them like butter.  I packed away the 80 grit gouge.


----------



## foneman (Jan 14, 2009)

*square key stock*

I'm not Bob, but I used 1/2" steel square key stock from Ace Hardware for the bar. A 12 inch piece was less than $3 and it works well. 



rjwolfe3 said:


> Bob
> Were you able to source the bar locally?


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 14, 2009)

rob, i got the square stock at hartville hardware, which is local for me. however i have seen it at lowes and home depot. seems like it was 3 or 4 bucks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah cool, speaking of Hartville Hardware I am going to shoot you a pm about that place.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very similar to the Ozark hogger I made and showed off in an earlier thread.
I bought the steel stock from a local steel fabricator.
The entire tool cost me about $5.00, nearly $100.00 LESS than the commercial brands.
And, yes, it removes wood like crazy. I strongly reccomend wearing full face protection because the chips it throws are like a snowstorm.


----------



## hughbie (Jan 15, 2009)

frank, what kind of insert do you use?  i've heard people talk about getting an insert with up to 40 degrees or rake.....the most i can find in the metalworking world is around 20 and that's rare.


----------



## Dario (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice.

I personally prefer round stock so I can roll the tool (if needed) smoothly.  Square bar is stable but limiting.

For the same reason, I also prefer round bit and the top of the cutting bit to be as low as possible.  It helps keep the tool stable even when cutting at rolled angle.

In my mind (total re-design) a bottom mounted round bit on a round stock will be awesome.  Not sure if the bit and/or screw can take the stress though.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2009)

randyrls said:


> Ken;   Carbide is *VERY HARD* but brittle.  Using it on metal will break or chip the edge unless the cutting edge is supported.  Trust me, those round carbide inserts will cut just about any pen blank you throw at them!
> 
> I got a carbide tool from joebill1 on Ebay to cut some of the harder Trustone blanks.  Cuts them like butter.  I packed away the 80 grit gouge.



Randy, I know about the brittleness of carbide, I've been working with carbide tooling since the 70's, but trust me these round inserts are virtually useless on wood or any thing softer than 316 stainless , I've thought about grinding them to about a 20 degree relief, but the inserts are .325  thick, it would take forever, and I'd ruin a couple resinoid diamond wheels in the process. If I remember right I paid close to a hundred bucks for the holder, about 5 years ago, we had to turn some shafts for the turbines at Pickwick Dam.they were 4140 and were work hardened,


----------



## Lulanrt (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone up to the task of making some for resale. I would buy one. The ones in the store are way to high for me.
Travis


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Skogger is one that is being made for resale. but it still comes in at the 100$ mark.
several people are making home made versions at much lower cost but I don't think anyone is selling them. sort of a pay for it or make one deal.


----------



## BarrierBob (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried a boring bar with indexzble inserts? Believe me, I'm no machinist!! I was just watching what has been mentioned about carbide tipped tools, and thought about boring bars. I saw one or two on the little machine shop site that looked pretty good. The 3/8 diameter bar was about $32.00 Then  add inserts that match it.  Any experience or thoughts?  


http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1779&category=-1134493617


----------



## philb (Jan 16, 2009)

BarrierBob said:


> Has anyone tried a boring bar with indexzble inserts? Believe me, I'm no machinist!! I was just watching what has been mentioned about carbide tipped tools, and thought about boring bars. I saw one or two on the little machine shop site that looked pretty good. The 3/8 diameter bar was about $32.00 Then  add inserts that match it.  Any experience or thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1779&category=-1134493617



I wonder about this too! As it would save having to machine the bars yourself and you have a guaranteed fitting for the end!


----------



## Dario (Jan 19, 2009)

Check these boring bars:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330300734041

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300287237859


----------

